# Help Needed With Essay Plz Reply With  Private Message



## Yoda (Dec 6, 2005)

Plz Help Me People


----------



## JAMJTX (Dec 6, 2005)

Write about what you learned


----------



## Yoda (Dec 6, 2005)

no ..really i didnt know that (sarcastic)


----------



## bignick (Dec 6, 2005)

Not to sound like a jerk, but if you can't expound on the tenets of tae kwon do enough to right a paper, I think there is a bit of a problem.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 6, 2005)

Yoda,

There are many Tae Kwon Do practitioners here on the board who would probably be more then happy to help you in whatever way possible however, perhaps you can tell us what you have already written and what you feel is missing.

Typing, help me please, isn't enough information for anyone to go by.  Help the good people here out and expand on your thoughts a little.  This is a discussion board and for there to be good discussion it has to go both ways.   Also, viewing the threads here on the forum might be a good start on getting the information you need to complete your paper.

Just MHO.

Lisa


----------



## bignick (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok, I may have came off a little gruff...

Let's hear what you have...nobody is gonna write the paper for you, but I will be more than happy to discuss your thoughts on the tenets and compare them with mine...


For those following that aren't familiar with them:
Courtesy
Integrity
Perserverance
Self-Control
Indominable Spirit


----------



## Brother John (Dec 6, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Courtesy
> Integrity
> Perserverance
> Self-Control
> Indominable Spirit



You could take each one and write on how your training in TKD and in your particular dojang has helped inculcate these qualities.
You could write about people in your life who've exemplified these qualities and what you can learn from them.
You could write out ideas on how YOU could influence others and encourage them to find these qualities w/in themselves.

just some quick thoughts......

Your Brother
John


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 6, 2005)

Write it on "depth of penetration" vs "distance from your opponent in a fight". The transitions should be food for thought in and of themselves.
Sean


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 6, 2005)

How old are you?  What grade are you in?  I could be of more help if I knew a few things about school.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 6, 2005)

Courtesy
Integrity
Perserverance
Self-Control
Indominable Spirit : These are are Tenets, now for your paper you said you need to write for your BB test are you a Dan tester or a poom. Secondly your paper how long and what subject are needed beside the Tenets, like what are your personal goals for the next twenty years. Has your training been apart of everyday life. If you look I've been doing this for a great many years and I'll help but need some info. on whet your instructor gave you as a guideline of your thesis. Please PM me if you like and I'll help in anyway possible. Yoda that is my wife nickname anyway I looked at your Bio and it has no info. about you. It say you are a BB already or hoping to be one. Next are you ITF or WTF or Kukkiwon that will help in your paper.
Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## Yoda (Dec 7, 2005)

Help Needed With Essay Plz Reply With  Private Message


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 7, 2005)

Brother John said:
			
		

> You could take each one and write on how your training in TKD and in your particular dojang has helped inculcate these qualities.
> You could write about people in your life who've exemplified these qualities and what you can learn from them.
> You could write out ideas on how YOU could influence others and encourage them to find these qualities w/in themselves.



These are some good ideas.  You will actually have to write the paper. No one here is going to do your work.  That would cheat you in the learning of the task. Would anybody do your kicks for you in the black belt test? No, and it is the same with the paper.  It is a task of the love you have for Taekwondo.  

Take each tenet....like Courtesy.  Have you become more courteous towards other people?  Name some examples-like three examples, with details for each example.  Define Courtesy, what it means to you. Have you learned courtesy from other people in your life?  Have you influenced or encouraged others, like in school, or in TKD class, movie theatre, restaurant or at home, to become more courteous-respectful in words and actions towards others? 

This can be applied to each tenet.  You just have to ask yourself the questions.

Courtesy, Integrity, Self-Control, Perseverance, Indomitable Spirit.  Look them up, ask your Mom and Dad what they mean.  Then ask yourself what they mean to you now as you reach the black belt test. Your meaning is the most important.  Think about it.  

Maybe when you are finished, you will post your paper to us as well.  I for one am looking forward to reading it.  Work hard on it!    TW


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 7, 2005)

Yoda why are you not looking back at your other post you have been answered by some great people that need some additional info. to try and help you. By posting it again it look like you are not happy with the responses they have given you. We as being apart of this forum are here to learn and help those that ask, please look back at your other thread and give some more info. so those that are qualify can help you with ideals.
Terry


----------



## Xequat (Dec 7, 2005)

I can't help with ideas, not being a tkd practioner, but I can edit like crazy, in case you need a proofreader.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 7, 2005)

Xequat said:
			
		

> I can't help with ideas, not being a tkd practioner, but I can edit like crazy, in case you need a proofreader.


Me too! Watch...



			
				Xequat said:
			
		

> I


eh? eh?


----------



## bignick (Dec 7, 2005)

Posting multiple threads in the same section because you probably received answers you didn't like isn't the best way to get responses.  There are a bunch of people in the other thread that tried to help and are waiting for response and followup to help more...


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 8, 2005)

Assist. Admin Note:

I'm not sure why you requested this twice Yoda.  I'm merging the threads.

~Tess
-MT Assist. Admin


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 8, 2005)

Yosa I have ask you some pretty basic question to see what you really need as far as info. for your paper but you just refuse to answer any question, do you want help? Really I look back at this thread tonight to see if you responsed or not. Have a wonderful day
Terry


----------



## Miles (Dec 8, 2005)

Why not take each of the tenets and explain how you practice them at home, at school, and at the dojang?

For example, the first tenet is "courtesy."  At home, you are courteous to your parents by being respectful, listening and obeying them.  At school, you are courteous by greeting teachers, other students and administrators, helping clean up after yourself at lunch and in the classroom.  At the dojang, you exhibit courtesy by bowing to yudanja or your sonbae, being a good example to whobae.

Just an idea....

Good luck!

Miles


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 8, 2005)

Well it is 9pm central timw and I'm checking in Yoda and you have not responded to my question. So I expect you do not need help anymore.
Terry


----------



## Yoda (Dec 8, 2005)

&#65532;            Essay For Promotion To First Degree         
Courtesy                                                             Black Belt




&#65532;             
Integrity





&#65532;
Perseverance





&#65532;
Self-Control




&#65532;
Indomitable Spirit






Michael Lindsay






Tae Kwon-Do Essay For Promotion To 1st Degree Black Belt

    Tae Kwon Do is a form of martial art training from Korea that is derived from ancient martial arts that are over 2000 years old. Tae Kwon Do's goal is to help the student grow and develop in the areas of:  courtesy, integrity, perseverance, self control and indomindible spirit. Tae Kwon Do is NOT as the movies show , a violent military group that teaches students to beat up people. Tae Kwon Do IS a very good method of  mental and physical training that is  year-round.


    In Tae Kwon-Do once we start training we are taught five tenets. We are told to use these in everyday life in and out of the dojang. These tenets are courtesy, integrity, perseverance, self control and indomitable spirit. Both an instructor and his students are required to show these tenets in everyday life and to anyone they meet but they should also demonstrate these tenets when both training and instructing.


    The dictionary definition of courtesy is: Polite behaviour, A polite gesture or remark and Willingness or generosity in providing something needed. A instructor will show this tenet by noticing and acknowledging when a student has tried his best and can no longer do a given exercise or can not perform a technique, he should say a polite encouraging statement like good job etc. so that the student feels he is doing well and the instructor is committing a polite act. An instructor also will encourage a student at tournaments and congratulate them on testing and achieving a new rank. Another way an instructor can show courtesy is by listening to and answering any questions comments or concerns a student or a students parents may have. 


    The student can demonstrate this tenet by always trying his/her best and replying to instructors questions by either Yes maam or   Yes Sir this shows respect to the instructor and make him/her feel like their students respect them and are willing to listen and be instructed. A way students show courtesy is co-operating with their partner by not putting them down and actually encouraging them especially when they are struggling to complete an instruction. Other ways include helping your partner up when performing self-defence, not striking a partner in sparring with intention to harm them, exercising caution when sparring so no personal injuries occur or any injuries to their partner either.


    The most common way a student and instructor alike will show courtesy is bowing. This demonstrates respect and courtesy to the instructor for teaching the class and to the students for both attending and listening to his/her instruction.


    A Tae Kwon-Do practitioner shows this tenet outside of the dojang by doing simple things such as listening to there parents for example. Another way would be to not insult people or try to be-little anyone or anything. Also things like using manners and being polite to everyone. These are just but a few of the ways a Tae Kwon-Do practitioner can show courtesy in their everyday life.


    I personally believe that without one of these tenets life if terrible. Especially without courtesy human would basically kill themselves emotionally. Courtesy is one of if not the most essential tenet. For example how would we meet new people with out starting a fight, how would we greet our parents or children in the morning or for that matter even our teachers. So when training in Tae Kwon-Do must be exercised when talking to friends, our instructors. This tenet should always be shown no matter what the situation because at all times you are representing the martial art of Tae Kwon-Do and your club also.
Being courteous isnt just simply being constantly happy courtesy is being kind. Its being considerate and acknowledging others with out judging them.


Integrity
&#65532;: The Dictionary Definition of integrity is a strict adherence to a moral or                   ethical code.
Moral Codes Of Integrity:

Honesty: As a student, instructor and person honesty is important in all aspects of life. It is important because it is the building blocks of everything from friendships to business. Without honesty you have destroyed your integrity as a person. As an instructor honesty is shown when correcting mistakes so the student knows what he/she is doing is either correct or incorrect. As a student honesty is shown by practicing when an instructor asks you to. Also student shows this moral value by not exaggerating his/her accomplishments in an attempt to boast.

Humility: The definition of humility is attitude, or spirit is not arrogant or prideful. 
 Ways humility is shown by everyone in Tae Kwon-Do is by bowing upon entry into and exit out of the dojang. Other ways include everyone wears the same uniform showing that our only differences are our belts, we do not boast or brag about our skills and accomplishments.

Compassion: The definition of compassion is Deep awareness of the suffering of another coupled with the wish to relieve it. For example if a student is injured or struggling with a technique or exercise we would not laugh or make fun of that individual but we would encourage or help them (show compassion). We show compassion outside of the dojang by helping younger children at school, helping others in need, giving to charity and other helpful things.  


Understanding:  Understanding is not being narrow minded toward any concerns that a student, parent or instructor may have regarding Tae Kwon-Do. Outside of Tae Kwon-Do understanding is realizing and acknowledge different peoples ideas, opinions and their point of view.

     This tenet should be exercised by both student and teacher. For example if an instructor didnt show integrity by telling a student that what he was doing was a good job when it wasnt come testing time the student will not do well and this will make the whole situation worse and may lead to the student quitting Tae Kwon-Do. An example of why a student should show this tenet is if an instructor tells him to practice and the student says he will but upon arriving home after class he completely forgets what his instructor has told him. The next day he comes to class and the teacher asks to see what the student was told to practice. The student attempts to remember the fragments of his pattern which he should have practiced but the instructor notices he hasnt been practicing immediately and has to waste the other students time be going over the pattern again with the student which prevents the other students in his/her class from learning or practicing any further.


    Integrity also means being true to yourself and others. Do not put down or be little anything that you are doing if it is good even if you think the contrary. On the other hand never convince yourself that some thing that needs improvement shouldntt be practiced because you think it is just great or you are doing it well.

    Integrity also applies to life outside of the dojang not just during training. For example a Tae Kwon-Do practitioner should never steal nor should anyone. A practitioner should also never lie not even if its a white lie that wont hurt anyone. This shows that the student will not try to cause harm. By showing integrity on the street people will respect you and notice you as an honest person people can respect this will be a good thing as it will make others want to begin Tae Kwon-Do training in hopes of being like you.

    When used as a virtue term, integrity refers to a quality of a person's character 
A person of integrity is willing to bear the consequences of their convictions, even when this is difficult.


Perseverance: The dictionary definition of perseverance is To never give up in the pursuit of one's goals. People should welcome challenges, because challenges cause us to grow and improve. A student will show perseverance by completing an exercise without giving up even when it is hard. A student should preserver no matter what the task from anything as simple to completing a set of pushups to doing a extremely hard technique that they have just learned. Perseverance relates to everything in Tae Kwon-Do.


    Ways an instructor shows perseverance are: Continuing to correct the same thing on the same student for days in a row, constantly having to tell a student how a proper exercise is done or sometimes dealing with a handicapped person or someone with a disability. These circumstances must be dealt with by using perseverance and being courteous to the students.

    Outside of Tae Kwon-Do there are many ways I use, need and call upon the tenet of perseverance. Drawing on my inner strength helps in many everyday situations such as: school sports, soccer, fencing, practicing at home and training for my up and coming test.

    Perseverance is required to do many things that without it one couldnt do such as doing an exercise until you cant physically do it anymore. To achieve perseverance is essential to Tae Kwon-Do Training and advancing to the next level.

    Perseverance help you learn and acquire new skills in many different things such as learning to drive, completing a level on a video game, math, learning a new language, and dealing with rude students at school.

THERE THATS WHAT I HAVE SO FAR


----------



## Yoda (Dec 8, 2005)

i haev more but thats some of it


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 8, 2005)

I like what you've written so far and I've learned quite a bit about how you are thinking.  Perhaps you can explain more in how these effect you by giving more examples.  You've done very well.  Your writing style is easy to follow.  How long is your essay supposed to be?

- Ceicei


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 8, 2005)

Yoda said:
			
		

> i haev more but thats some of it


 
Yoda so far your essay is very well written, I would include how this helps your everyday life and expland onhow this will impact your future as well. My young Warrior you had it in you all the time.
CONGRATSartyon: 
By the way I'm a Master in TKD it this will be alright for me if I was judging your essay.
Master Stoker


----------



## bignick (Dec 8, 2005)

I liked some parts, but when you write an essay, even one for something like this you really either need to cite the ideas that are not yours specifically and where you go them, like your definitions, quotes, etc...to make sure the person reading it knows it is someond else's idea that you feel expresses your point, not your point

Also, since you've done kind of a Q & A format, by providing definitions then saying how we follow through in tae kwon do.  It might help readibility by seperating the definitions out and starting a seperate paragraph below to answer describe how they apply in TKD.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 9, 2005)

I got in trouble for citing the dictionary definition of a term - in high school, college and in my red belt essay.  I wouldn't do it.

Good writing so far and I agree with the other feedback you've gotten so far, so I'll shut up for now and wait for more.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 9, 2005)

Good job so far, you put a lot of thought into it.  Quoting where, from whom you got the ideas is good and more personal experience detail like a quote of someone who commented about you would help.

I agree with the dictionary term.  And a lot of the time it is too broad without enough detail especially as it pertains to Taekwondo.  Define it using your words instead.

Nick knows how to write papers as he is a senior in college-it would be good to follow his advice. TW


----------



## bignick (Dec 9, 2005)

Like that 20 pager I cranked out in about 8 hours...that was a fun one...


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 9, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Like that 20 pager I cranked out in about 8 hours...that was a fun one...


:lol2:  This sounds like one of the black belts at my school right before testing!


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 9, 2005)

I also saw a black belt candidate come without a paper, wrote it, or tried to write it during the hour before he was called. Not good. Master's son.

Also another whose paper was not so good apparently as he was asked instead to give a speech which was just unorganized rambling about the kids in his class. He was also requested to do a new paper to be read at the next testing. (for 2nd dan) I wasn't too impressed as the thought wasn't put into either.  And then he didn't actually read his paper later either.  Plus the fact that during my 2nd dan test (the next testing) he had to repeat all his forms. But he passed and I was too busy to watch him.   So... :idunno: TW


----------



## Solidman82 (Dec 9, 2005)

I think that if you can't do what your instructor asks you to do for the 1st dan test, you don't deserve the belt. Writing this essay is not unreasonable, just do what comes to you.


----------



## bignick (Dec 9, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> :lol2:  This sounds like one of the black belts at my school right before testing!



It was for my senior seminar...I had spent the entire semester reasearching the topic, so all the information was in my head...just had to write it down..

It still wasn't that fun


----------

